# On Ring Libretti



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

The easily available online version of libretti for the Ring (of which I'm aware) states the following:



> Frederick Jameson's translation of the Ring is sometimes criticized as an inferior product. Nevertheless, I have chosen to use it here, for a variety of reasons. First and foremost, of the four Ring translations which can reasonably be considered to be standard, Jameson's is the only one not protected by copyright, and thus the only one readily available for this project. Of other, non-standard translations which are in the public domain, I have found none that are an improvement over Jameson.
> 
> I would not go so far as to say that Jameson's is the best Ring translation there is. (The three other standard translations - Salter/Mann, which accompanies most CDs; Andrew Porter's singing translation for ENO; and Stuart Spencer's new translation with its detailed annotations - are all excellent.) I would say, however, that Jameson's work is underrated, and much of the criticism is undeserved.
> 
> The common complaint is that it is outdated and incomprehensible; yet the old-fashioned style which Jameson adopts is in conscious imitation of Wagner's equally old-fashioned German. Most of the criticism against Jameson's text - that it sounds artificial and is hard to understand - could just as easily be (and indeed is) leveled against Wagner's original text in German. In fact, of all the translations, Jameson's comes closest to preserving Wagner's tone. The more recent translators may have improved the libretto by making it more readable, but in the process they have, as Spencer acknowledges, to a certain extent misrepresented the authentic obscurity of Wagner's original.


(from here)

Which libretto do you use, and why? Any thoughts on the above?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

If dealing with the _words alone_- I like Salter/Mann the best. However, it was _Spencer_ I had in my hands when listening to the "Das Rheingold" broadcast. Why??

Because whatever quibbles I might have concerning word-use preferences were overwhelmed by that fact that, when viewing the translation in the Spencer-Millington book "Wagner's Ring" you get... *a)* the text, *b)* summary stage instructions, and *c)* many numerically coded "leitmotif" side-scripts that cross-reference to an examples section earlier in the text.

The issue of the interrelation of archaism and _Stabreim_ (the blankish alliterative verse used throughout the Ring) is something I've never looked at too searchingly. I will say this... one of the the Wagner Society of New York's most interesting presentations, other than the ones that involve the singers, was one on _Stabreim_. The presenter let us know that one routinely reads about how _Stabreim_ lent itself to Wagner's deliberately "old-style" text... but what isn't as frequently mentioned is the fact that he found it played a key role in minimizing repeats-- and we have Wagner's own testimony on the fact that he was quite proud of that minimization.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I will say this... one of the the Wagner Society of New York's most interesting presentations, other than the ones that involve the singers, was one on _Stabreim_. The presenter let us know that one routinely reads about how _Stabreim_ lent itself to Wagner's deliberately "old-style" text... but what isn't as frequently mentioned is the fact that he found it played a key role in minimizing repeats-- and we have Wagner's own testimony on the fact that he was quite proud of that minimization.


Could you expound on this a bit? I'm afraid I don't quite understand. Repeats of what?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

nefigah said:


> Could you expound on this a bit? I'm afraid I don't quite understand. Repeats of what?


O.K.: think of any one of a number of popular songs (they can be modern ones or what we call "standards")... how many of those songs contain _the identical words_ of verses reiterated at some point in the song?

In opera, the same thing happens in more than a few arias and duets, and in a heck of a lot of choruses, as well. However (by the standards of c. 15 hours of music & singing) it doesn't happen all that often in the _Ring_. I think that, to the extent that Wagner felt more 'liberated' with _Stabreim_ than he would have been if bound to conventional rhyme, he was able to pack a lot of fresh text into his music.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

That is interesting. I noted early on that the Ring doesn't follow the Italian opera norm of "plot goes here in the recitatives, arias are just about music." Indeed, my impression of the Ring's style is one continuous hybrid of those two elements. Though I personally have nothing against repeats (I think Handel's Messiah is beautiful, for example, even though it is very repeat-heavy text-wise), I can see how for a "music drama" it would be essential.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I just got an updated Ring libretto for my Kindle, translated into English by Dan McGlaun. I don't find it to be the best I've read, but it does work. I also have some vocal scores lying around on the computer. But my favourite translation is Eve Marie Lund's metric translation into Norwegian. It is such an amazing piece of work.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I like this CD-ROM:










You can follow the score and libretto which automatically appear in sync with the audio of Solti's Ring (mono/compressed). There is a commentary with description of the leitmotifs as they come up, and if you click on them there is an exploration of that motif as it develops during the work, with musical illustrations.


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

*PHILIPS LP THE RING - BÖHM Libretto's*

My libretto(s) of choice are the PHILIPS - 6747037 - WAGNER - THE RING - BÖHM - 16 LP Box set with 4 LP sized librettos. These librettos are stunning in there detailed use of German/English word-for-word translation. They've delighted Wagnerites, old, new. They're worn, traveled, and have been with me through 12 complete "Ring" cycles. This PHILIPS LP box set is worth it's weight in "Gold"... JUST for the full sized (large print) librettos. (it's an excellent audiophile recording tool)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, rsmithor. It's exciting to have a new member who's been through 12 complete Ring cycles! Please stay around and participate of our discussions.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

rsmithor said:


> My libretto(s) of choice are the PHILIPS - 6747037 - WAGNER - THE RING - BÖHM - 16 LP Box set with 4 LP sized librettos. These librettos are stunning in there detailed use of *German/English word-for-word translation*. They've delighted Wagnerites, old, new. They're worn, traveled, and have been with me through 12 complete "Ring" cycles. This PHILIPS LP box set is worth it's weight in "Gold"... JUST for the full sized (large print) librettos. (it's an excellent audiophile recording tool)


I am skeptical about word-for-word translations...could you possibly type in a short example? I'm curious!!

My libretto of choice (also from an LP) is for "The Valkyrie" as translated by Andrew Porter for the English National Opera cycle in the 1970s. It is a great singer's translation.


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

Philips 6747037 "Der Ring Des Nibelungen" Karl Bohm live Bayreuther Festspiele recording 

Translation of Alberich curse...

Alberich

Am I free Now?
Then thus I give you
my freedom's first greeting!
Since by curse it came to me,
accursed be this ring!
Since it's gold gave me measureless might,
now may it's magic bring death to whoever wears it!
It shall gladden no happy man:
it's bright gleam shall light on no one lucky!
Whoever possesses it shall be consumed with care, 
and whoever has it not be gnawed with envy!
Each shall itch to possess it,
but none in it shall find pleasure!
It's owner shall guard it profitlessly,
for thought it he shall meet his executioner!
Forfeit to death, faint with fear shall he be fettered;
the length of his life he shall long to die,
the ring's master to the ring a slave,
until again I hold in my hands what was stolen!
Thus, in direst distress,
the Niblung blesses his ring!
Keep it now, guard it well;
my curse you cannot escape!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Andrew Porter translation of that same passage:

Alberich (raising himself ) 

Am I now free?
Truly free?
I greet you then
in my freedom: mark my words! Since a curse gained it for me, my curse lies on this ring!
Though its gold brought riches to me, let now it bring
but death, death to its lord! Its wealth shall yield pleasure to none;
let no fortunate owner enjoy its gleam.
Care shall consume
the man who commands it, and mortal envy
consume those who don’t, striving vainly
to win that prize!
And he who obtains it
shall find no joy!
￼
It will bring no gain to its lord; only death is brought by its gleam!
To death he is fated,
doomed by the curse on the ring:
and while he lives, fears will fill all his days. Who owns the ring to the ring’s a slave, till the gold returns
to this hand from which you have torn it! In anguish
and sore distress,
the Niblung blesses the ring! You hold it now;
guard it with care!
From my curse you can’t escape!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, Couchie. I was going to type all that in but was too lazy. I suppose I should type in the German so we can compare, but I have to work tonight.

Of course, Porter's was specifically made for singing, so you have to hear it with the music...


----------



## Mookalafalas (Mar 17, 2013)

rsmithor said:


> Philips 6747037 "Der Ring Des Nibelungen" Karl Bohm live Bayreuther Festspiele recording
> 
> Translation of Alberich curse...
> 
> ...


I'm watching the 1980 Boulez video, and I'm quite certain this is the same translation. Works for me.


----------

